# FS:230g acrylic tank 5'x30"x30" SOLD!



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Ok so now that I've got my dream tank its time to sell my old one! Up for sale is my 230g 1/2 acrylic tank, Its been drilled in the bottom centres for a circulation pump and drilled at the back for overflows/returns.

tank and stand $1000 FIRM possible trades for exotic freshwater stingrays (no motors)
I bought this tank from Dino for $700 and paid $300 for the acrylic to be buffed,I also painted the stand

8/10 condition
painted blue on the back
painted white on the bottom
center drilled 
back drilled with 3 holes 1 return 2 for the sump

*tank and stand only with plumbing
$1000 Firm
I don't think im asking for to much for the setup considering its size 5' Long 30" Wide 30" high

Jason
604-518-0206
* I have a truck and can help move the tank after payment has been made


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i seen the original bill for this tank and setup and it was close to 10000


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Good deal here seen this tank awesome condition good guy to deal with...


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Buzzinga! Bump!!!!!!


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

If I was single, I'd be all over this tank...... Seen it in person too. Pretty sweet set up.


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

You could still get all over it and maybe even wind up single or sleeping with the fishes. 

Very nice setup, would make an amazing reef tank, if it were mine I'd go salty.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

If I could have I would bargained for this one as payment for the new tanks stand. Lol. Jason you ever gonna post pix of the new one to share. Lol. I've seen it but I'm sure others would drool over the new tank. Great guy to deal with, someone buy this, his fish are hungry. Lol


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Plumberboy said:


> If I was single, I'd be all over this tank...... Seen it in person too. Pretty sweet set up.


you could tell your wife its not a fish tank its a lit/heated/ birthing tub that is convertable to a crib/playpen.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Sold sold sold sold sold sold!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Pls report a post to a mod if you can't close it.


----------

